# Everards - Yellow Perils (Merged Threads)



## Nairda59

Any of you young boys out there got your story's of the yellow perils.
Does anyone know why that colour was chosen - the real story that is.
My version is that Gillian was asked to choose a colour and that was how it happened - surely that cant be the answer?

Can we have an "Everards" section in the shipping line section.
Come on boys lets hear what your thoughts are.


----------



## Keltic Star

Nairda59 said:


> Any of you young boys out there got your story's of the yellow perils.
> Does anyone know why that colour was chosen - the real story that is.
> My version is that Gillian was asked to choose a colour and that was how it happened - surely that cant be the answer?
> 
> Can we have an "Everards" section in the shipping line section.
> Come on boys lets hear what your thoughts are.


If we had an Everards section, no one would believe us. But seriously, there must be a whole bunch of us out there. 
Bob


----------



## jim barnes

never sailed on everards or fredies as they where known but they where considered as tongue in cheak,,, for some reason? stories used to be they took anyone ready to sail regardless, sure it wasnt so but always seamed to be sniggered at by deepsea men,,Deck. (Thumb)


----------



## danube4

*Everards*

I was on the Tanker, ARGOCITY. 1958-59. Can anyone explain why there is no mension of her anywhere. I ca'nt find her name even on Everards fleet list. After years of looking i got this pic from: Victor H Young Marine Photographer.NZ.


----------



## Bridie

*Yellow Perils*

Anyone else sail on any of *Freddy's Yellow Perils*?

I was on the MV Speciality in 1966.

Skipper used to stop half wayacross the Irish Sea while everyone fished for mackerel, but there was never a cut in how much was deducted for grub!!

Broke my ribs falling into Cork harbour(Smoke) and was paid off in Goole (now there was a well named port!)


----------



## mee

I sailed on the Mairi Everard, Ethel Everard and the Authenticity all around 1982/3. Had a great time and saw some interesting places including Goole !!.
The capt on the Mairi was called Bilton and the Ethels captain was called Hare. The Ethel was an old ship and having paid off the Mairi and joined the Ethel in Rotterdam I was taken aback by no self stowing anchor cable and the accomodation block was painted a sickly green colour. I think the shipping office was run by a guy called Keith Fennings and its true to say he could always find you a ship.


----------



## ruud

Bridie said:


> Broke my ribs falling into Cork harbour and was paid off in Goole (now there was a well named port!)


Ahoy Bridie,

Too much of the Irish Stout?(Pint) (Pint) (Pint) 

Goole was a good place to be!!!!!


----------



## duquesa

*Yellow Perils*

Yep, certainly did. Assurity and a long spell on the Penelope with that well known skipper "Jimmy Jewsbury". Also did time as Ch.Off. on the ex.Glen Line "Winga" just prior to her voyage to some scrap beach in India. Her skipper was an old Glen man and strange to boot - Capt.McNabb.


----------



## Bridie

ruud said:


> Ahoy Bridie,
> Too much of the Irish Stout?


. . . and Cork Dry Gin


----------



## plasma

Sailed on the Singularity in 1957. The skipper was Harold Waddens. Mainly coal Goole to Poole


----------



## ed glover

sailed on the Sagacity. Skipper was an Irish man. We had an AB called W.C.Doyle called him sh*thouse Doyle, he ended up in jail in Droughad (spelling and mind gone)
Ed Glover


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

plasma said:


> Sailed on the Singularity in 1957. The skipper was Harold Waddens. Mainly coal Goole to Poole


Great run Goole to Poole!!Railway tavern in Goole ,and the Jolly Sailors in Poole ,did that run for about six months on the "Polden" one of BEA's coal burning submarines(A)


----------



## GALTRA

ed glover said:


> sailed on the Sagacity. Skipper was an Irish man. We had an AB called W.C.Doyle called him sh*thouse Doyle, he ended up in jail in Droughad (spelling and mind gone)
> Ed Glover


 Was he Paddy Floody? "Droughad" -- Drogheda, Everards took a lot of cement clinker out of there in the 50 - 60s


----------



## barrypriddis

Ken Herridge was the personnel manager for many years with Fred's.
In my time with the company I sailed on Gillian Everard - mainly bulk and cement clinker, Supremity, Fred Everard and Sagacity - general cargo on the Dublin Belfast Gothenburg run, and trips down the mediterranean on Penelope Everard, Sagacity and Serenity. Also, Selectivity (yellow peril), Security and (briefly) Fixity. All dry cargo.
Good company. Good experience.


----------



## Keltic Star

Never had the opportunity to sail on those luxury Yellow Perils, my time with Everards was on the Aquity and the Amity. Shippers were Les Bowler and Alfie Fisher. A Mr. Kimber was the personnel manager, worked out of a cave with a sliding hatch at the Greenhythe office. Great times, I learned a lot, would do it again.


----------



## Hammerfan

Was in the rosemary and the penelope 75 and 76 thinking back great little jobs.Dun them in the summer.Both times good crowd.The 5 pound sub on the buoys greenhithe for the wkend ashore friday 5pm train sth woolwich thru the tunnel to the pavilion nrth woolwich great nites there.ave a look in the kent back aboad next morn all 4 a fiver. majic days.


----------



## ed glover

Yes he was Paddy Floody. i could never understand a word he said. lucky for all of us he would finish every sentence "you see now" and we would all nod.
yes we ran coal there and clinker back.
ed Glover


----------



## price

*Yellow Perils*

I sailed on five Yellow Perils in the 1950s and early 60s and I could fill a book with my experiences and the characters that I had the good fortune to sail with on those vessels.
I sailed on the Seniority twice, first with Capt.Trethewy and later with Capts.Kemp and Conn. I remember well on a winter voyage from Norway to the UK loaded with pulp, pulling a piston in a severe storm in the North Sea, all available hands were helping out in the E.R. a very hazardous operation.
In the winter of 1961/62 I sailed on the Selectivity on John Kelly's charter, coal from Blyth to Belfast. Tommy Rocket was master, having respite in the Import Dock in Blyth and a wild night ashore in the Holy City, made up for all those rough winter passages North about.
I sailed on the Similarity three times in a period of six years, with Capt. Bill Jarvis, he was a good seaman and always ran a tight ship, he had very few crew changes, despite being a hard taskmaster. Our favourite run was the British Rail charter, coal from Goole to Kingswear.
The Superiority was my last Yellow Peril, mostly employed on the North East Coast to the Thames collier trade, Harold Wadhams was Master. Harold and his brother Bert,[red lead Bert] were two of the greatest characters I have had the good fortune to sail with. Harold was a good coastal master, always willing to give good advice in difficult situations.
As I said before, I could rabbit on about Yellow Perils and other vessels of the fleet all day, perhaps I should give someone else a chance.
Cheers
Bruce.


----------



## GALTRA

Hi ed, Good to hear from someone who sailed with Paddy. He came from a long line of Drogheda pilots and served all his time at sea with Everards. Left and was a pilot with his brothers and cousin at Drogheda in the late 70s, until he got the job of harbour-master at Dundalk. He served here 'till retirement some years ago, but sadly passed away after only a few years of retirement in his beloved cottage at Mornington, Drogheda. He took great delight in meeting old shipmates from his Everard days. Yes, he was a strange man to understand in many ways but really a good and kind man to work with. His habit of grabbing those he was explaining things to by the shoulder and repeating it and (unintentionally) at the same time spraying the person, took a lot of getting used to !!! He had many great yarns to tell of his days with the fleet.


----------



## ed glover

sorry to hear about his passing. you are right his yarns were good. we had a rotten cook and every one would complain. Paddy got fed up with the moaning and declared that the next to complain would have to cook for a week. this settled the complaining down down for about 5 or 6 days. one night at dinner the 1st mate an old guy from one of the islands in Scotland turned round and said "this tastes like sh*t" Paddy looked at him and was just about to say OK your the cook, when the mate piped up "but its well cooked" the cook was gone the next week.
Ed Glover


----------



## plasma

The chief engineer on the Singularity was Ron Martin[if I remember correct] I have heard that he was lost overboard. Does anyone know if this is correct & did anyone sail with Bob Turnbull as skipper


----------



## John Mc Dermott

sailed on the sincerity 76 managed to sink a barge in rotterdham,known as the fried egg boats and a well known cook out of dock street ,by the name of curry murry was a regular cook on everards


----------



## tonyc3

Hi Ed
I signed on the Sagacity as SOS in Preston 1n 1957. Spent 3 months seeing great small ports around the coast and the continent.
happy days
Tonyc3


----------



## Nairda59

Any of you Everards men remember a Capt Peacock, came from Palm Boats to finish off his days. His son is trying to find anyone who sailed with him or remembers anything about him. (no jokes about "are you being served" either)
apparently Cpt Peacock left a wife and 2 kids in Glasgow and lived with a young lady in Grimsby - well - its one of the lads in Glasgow that is trying to find out more about the man.
Any of you sailed with my uncle Donald Stewart did mostly timber runs to Norway if i remember rightly.


----------



## ed glover

Hi Tonyc3
Yes the small ships did get into some small ports.I remember anchoring off Mouse Hole in 1966. Force 8 blowing up in the Channel. I always wanted to see it other than on a chart.Went there in 2002 with the wife. now I only have 99 more things to do before I die.
Ed Glover


----------



## PollY Anna

Was it true if you were to old to go sea via sea shool into the MN you could pop down to Greenhythe and Fred would take you on as DHU once you had served 6 mouths you were on your way to deep sea.????


----------



## John_F

*Yellow Perils*

I remember going aboard the Sonority in the summer of 1952 at Par Harbour where she was loading china clay. She was brand new & the Mate Invited my dad & I aboard to have a look round. I was 11 at the time but it gave me my first taste of life aboard. I'm sure you can't even get into Par Harbour without a security pass these days, never mind go aboard a vessel tied up alongside. 
The Sonority lasted till she was a ripe old age, not being scrapped unrill 1986.
Regards,
John F.


----------



## dcon

I joined Everards through the back door. I was with Onisimus Dorey(any one remember them Rocquaine,Perelle and Belgrave) when Everards took over managment. I sailed on the Summity,Sagacity,Audacity,Authenticity the Northridge and the Mari Everard . I am trying to get pictures of all the ships I sailed on and the Northridge,Mari Everard and Summity,from my Everard days are proving elusive,any members out there who can help find them I would be very greatfull.


----------



## gus warner

I was on the Alf Everard in 1951. Mr Kimber gave me the job The skipper was Arthur Hadlow, one of the greatest skippers on the coast. We catered for ourselves and did our own cooking all on 7 quid a month. Great days and would do it all again. I know she ran into one of the forts in the Thames estuary around '53-4 can anyone tell me anymore about this?


----------



## Bridie

Was there ever a *Virginity*.
Always heard that she sank, hence *Everards had lost their Virginity*(LOL)


----------



## tabnab44

I worked for Everards for 4 years back in the 80s we used to joke about the"LEFTITTY" and the"RIGHTITTY" good company though..looked after me during my time there ...and they are still in the business which can't be said for some of DEEP SEA companies .
If we had a Sunday in Port on the Continent we used to have a job and knock paint the ships side with that Everard Cream and cut in the anti-fouling..The Conformity was nicked named the TURBO CHARGED BANANA!!


----------



## tabnab44

IN the 80s some of Everards ran up the Amazon and they were regular suppliers to the Falklands...not just coastal ya know...and still in business!


----------



## Thamesphil

If I recall, it was the Singularity and Jack Wharton that did the Amazon trips to Manaus for charters to Booth Line. They were the only two of the 4400 dwt class that had cargo gear and therefore suitable. Those ships also did the Falklands business together with the L-class of Comben Longstaff (which had been taken over by Everards by that time). 

In addition, the 1,000 dwt tankers Asperity, Allurity and Activity did about 2 trips per year from the Black Sea port of Odessa with printing ink oil for Greenhithe. A pretty long journey for ships designed primarily for UK coastal runs.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Henry G Perry

Nairda59 said:


> Any of you young boys out there got your story's of the yellow perils.
> Does anyone know why that colour was chosen - the real story that is.
> My version is that Gillian was asked to choose a colour and that was how it happened - surely that cant be the answer?
> 
> Can we have an "Everards" section in the shipping line section.
> Come on boys lets hear what your thoughts are.


I took the firstYellow Peril (Speciality) out from Grangemouth as 3rd engr , Charlie Woods was the Master, Danny Oconor was chief, As far as the paint I have not a clue. I subsequently served on two more Similarity and Singularity Best Wishes to all Henry Perry


----------



## Colgrace

Hammerfan said:


> Was in the rosemary and the penelope 75 and 76 thinking back great little jobs.Dun them in the summer.Both times good crowd.The 5 pound sub on the buoys greenhithe for the wkend ashore friday 5pm train sth woolwich thru the tunnel to the pavilion nrth woolwich great nites there.ave a look in the kent back aboad next morn all 4 a fiver. majic days.


I sailed on Penelope as EDH March to May 76, signed on in Hull, paid off in Newcastle, after a trip to Mala etc. Joined Rosemary in Dec 76 in Hull to the Med again and paid off in Liverpool Feb 77. Both good little ships but definitely showing their age. Good little ships all the same. Unfortunately can't recall names of any shipmates. Colgrace


----------



## Henry G Perry

Saied with Ron Martin on Sagacity and Similarity. One of tne nicest person i ever met. I do not know what happened to him Henry G Perry


----------



## Henry G Perry

I agree there shoul be an Everard section considering that in thier day theywere the largest coasting and shortsea company. I remember when I was in the Sagacity we were in dock in Liverpool. I was walking up the quay coming toward me kit bag on his shoulder was an obvious seaman, he asked me if I new where the Saga City was lying. His face drppoed when I pointed to the Sagacity. You should have seen his face. He was looking a much larger "City" boat. The water around the coast was not deep enough for him Henry G Perry


----------



## Henry G Perry

Hi Nairda 59 I knew Capt Peacock of the Sincerity. I was working ashore at Greenhithe. He wanted to put a peacock on the front of the bridge but all he could get at the time was old ragged cockeril. Quite a character, was on Sincerity for a lot of years. Best Wishes Henry G Perry


----------



## ddraigmor

My Uncle told me that story about the 'Sagacity'- said the man in the Pool office in Liverpool told him it was a City boat (Ellermans) but was, in actual fact, one of Freds! He didn't take it.......

I did a three month trip on the 'Georgina V Everard' and 27 (too long) days on the 'Agillity'. They offered me the 'Formality' but when I went to join and looked down at the quayside to see it lying there I took the next train home.....

Jonty


----------



## Locking Splice

Only did one of Freds in between deepwater, the "Sanguity" a yellow peril however, had a great time and a good laugh, seemed an alright outfit to me. Money was good and grub not bad and a great crowd.Always remember the Derecks on their, they had two topping lifts. One was used to top while the slack on the other hauled down by hand and turned up on a cleat on the mast, the first topping lift was then eased back so the other could take the weight. On number two hatch, the main topping lift had a set of bull dog grips joined to the wire instead of being replaced with a new wire just below the topping lift block. This always amused me when we topped it. Ah well happy days anyway.
Best Regards

Locking Splice


----------



## dom

*dom*

joined the Acrity in Leith 56,fo'xcle accomodation cast iron bogie and a heap of coal in with it,paraffin dynamo,but the light cable went through the deckhead up to the foremast light ,i left it when it surfaced in Blyth


----------



## J Brown

Looking for a photo of Rosemary & Serenity sailed on both ships early 80s great laugh. Still at sea on the Maersk line as Bosun .
Happy New Year all the best for 2007


----------



## Thamesphil

Not a fantastic shot, but here's a photo I took of the ROSEMARY EVERARD in 1980.


----------



## danube4

*Everards Serenity*



J Brown said:


> Looking for a photo of Rosemary & Serenity sailed on both ships early 80s great laugh. Still at sea on the Maersk line as Bosun .
> Happy New Year all the best for 2007


J Brown,
Send me your e/mail address and I will send you four pics of 
"Serenity"


----------



## danube4

*Everards Serenity*



J Brown said:


> Looking for a photo of Rosemary & Serenity sailed on both ships early 80s great laugh. Still at sea on the Maersk line as Bosun .
> Happy New Year all the best for 2007


J Brown,
Send me your e/mail address and I will send you four pics of 
"Serenity"
All the best.
Barney.


----------



## Hammerfan

well Naida the story i was led to believe was the paint was purchased very cheaply off the government being the yellow i dont think their was any designers involved lol.They must have bought a lot of it maybe a labour one at that haha cheers bazza.


----------



## Hammerfan

*The infamous yellow*



Nairda59 said:


> Any of you young boys out there got your story's of the yellow perils.
> Does anyone know why that colour was chosen - the real story that is.
> My version is that Gillian was asked to choose a colour and that was how it happened - surely that cant be the answer?
> 
> Can we have an "Everards" section in the shipping line section.
> Come on boys lets hear what your thoughts are.


hy nairda59 Your not gonna believe it i was at a mate of mines yesterday and talked obout freds yellow perils.He said u know how they got there colour theybought **** loads of it off the goverment.So i posted it not knowing i could do it this way.My life he phoned 5 mins ago so i told him i had posted it he said did you mention the yellow was originaly used to paint oil tanks in the north african dessert sounds like freds there u go problem solved.That imfo has come from the far nrth of nz .haha cheers bazza


----------



## Nairda59

Henry many thanks for that I will pass on your remarks to Cpt Peacocks son.
The story of the "xxxxx City" is one I've heard of in just about every sea port in the UK. I first heard it in Goole, then Grangemouth, then Cork and all different ships and from different well known "characters".
As for crews of unknown quantity, only experience I had was a 2nd officer who was 30 mins from beaching at Sheringham, only an old salt from Uist coming to the wheel saved his bacon, he was sent ashore at Dagenham as I remember. In the days of indifferent Decca Navigator, no radar and lots of luck.
All the others I remember were good seamen, either feeling their feet or ending their days quietly. Put them all together and they were a good bunch, I would do it all again, but slightly differently.


----------



## Nairda59

Hammerfan. re: paint.
My story goes that Gillian chose the colour from a shade card. Then another Everard went to Goole to a launch and asked where the colour came from and could it be changed. He was taken to a shed where huge quantity's of the yellow substance was being stored. He was told of the cost of scrapping the paint and then had to tell the board that there were to be many more ships made at Goole in the same colour, waste not want not in true Everard style.
I also heard a story that at least one master was hauled into Greenhythe for excessive ships costs, one of which was paint. He was advised that a little rust added "character" to ships.
I like both of those old tales.


----------



## Sumar

I was mate of the City when she sank in Hull roads and was the only one to get wet!


----------



## Eggo

Anyone remember Capt Bowler . I was AB with him on Annuity, he bought me a Nicholls Concise Guide to Navigation out of his own pocket and made me study. A real character but a true gent


----------



## jazz606

Did a trip on the Singularity Capt Roberts in 1962 during summer holidays from the Worcester.
On the Worcester we frequently got Everards guys stranded alongside unable to scull back to their ships on the buoys in a strong ebb after a night in the "Pier..?" at Greenhithe. We used to tow them back to their ships with the motor boat.


----------



## Keltic Star

Eggo said:


> Anyone remember Capt Bowler . I was AB with him on Annuity, he bought me a Nicholls Concise Guide to Navigation out of his own pocket and made me study. A real character but a true gent


Remember Les Bowler fondly. as second mate I sailed with him on the Acuity and the Amity. He had an Extra Masters ticket and was a walking expert on magnetism. On the Acuity during the big freeze of 1962, we lost the steam heating lines and sailed for eight weeks in sub zero temperatures and a lot of ice in the Elbe, Rhine and Scheldt. No running water, no heat, leaking cargo tanks, emulsified lube oil, kero freezing in the discharge lines, tank cleaning every other day, 24 hours on/stay on but not one of the crew complained, Les had that rare gift of keeping morale high and the lads would follow him anywhere. 

In the early seventies, I tracked him down and had him come over to Canada to sort out a couple of problem ships on a new run. Within three months he had resolved the situation and despite my pleas, returned to the European short sea trade and his loved London River. Lost contact with him around 1975.

As you say, a real character, had some good runs ashore and got into a few scrapes with him on both sides of the Atlantic (all Les's fault of course). I could never repay him for all he taught me of life and the sea and to this day when faced with a problem, ask myself what would Les Bowler do in this situation. I like to think that I follow in his footsteps when I react by saying "f**k em".


----------



## EBenarty

I sailed with a Chief Engineer in Union Transport his name was Alex ??. He was ex Everards he came fom Aberdeen originally but moved to Droghada.
I heard a few stories about him - Doing up a motor bike in his cabin etc. and another one was he was on his way from Aberdeen to join one of Freds coasters on his motor bike.When the rain got heavy he pulled into a cafe. In those days you were not required to wear protective clothing .He asked if they had any waterproofs which they did not. He spied a huge Kellogs cornflakes box and fitted around himself and got on his way !!
On the way to the ship a police patrol car reported a motor bike speeding with a Kellogs Corn Flakes box driving , but they caught up with him at the ship. Luckily he got of with it because they had a sense of humour which you will not find today. Someone from Everards must know of him !!


----------



## price

*Everards*

Hello EBenarty,
I cannot remember an Alex Ch. Eng. in Everards but he may well have sailed on the 'Astrality' where they had a sort of Motorcycle appreciation society.
The spacious centrecastle workshops and stores proved to be an ideal place for the few motorcycle enthusiasts on board to store and service their prized possessions. This was around 1960 and the Capt., Peter Collier had a Vincent Black Shadow and the Mate, Pat Crane had a BSA Shooting Star and a Dot Scrambler. Amongst the other motley collection of classics, vintage and veteran bikes on board, I can remember an ancient longitudinal mounted flat twin Douglas and an even rarer N.U.T. [Newcastle On Tyne].
Cheers Bruce.


----------



## GALTRA

I remember in the 50's a Cresent Shipping ship used trade to Dundalk with a large motor-bike on the boat deck, This was probally one of the later Astrality men.


----------



## patrick oc

*everards*

hi just been reading some of your stories some of the names ring some bells especially GOOLE some good times there.do any of you remember MELANIES. I am sure that was the name of the ale house p.oc


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

patrick oc said:


> hi just been reading some of your stories some of the names ring some bells especially GOOLE some good times there.do any of you remember MELANIES. I am sure that was the name of the ale house p.oc


The name was "Melodies" I can't remember its official name, melody was the name of the publican that owned the place, but that was way back in the early early fifties, long gone now of course(Cloud)


----------



## patrick oc

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> The name was "Melodies" I can't remember its official name, melody was the name of the publican that owned the place, but that was way back in the early early fifties, long gone now of course(Cloud)


hi i was speaking yo somebody from goole yesterday after i had mailed he is here for a few days and he told me it has been pulled down and also ivys which was at the back of there. Apparently the whole place has changed dramaticly.No nights ashore any more regards p oc


----------



## IanAM

EBenarty said:


> I sailed with a Chief Engineer in Union Transport his name was Alex ??. He was ex Everards he came fom Aberdeen originally but moved to Droghada.
> I heard a few stories about him - Doing up a motor bike in his cabin etc. and another one was he was on his way from Aberdeen to join one of Freds coasters on his motor bike.When the rain got heavy he pulled into a cafe. In those days you were not required to wear protective clothing .He asked if they had any waterproofs which they did not. He spied a huge Kellogs cornflakes box and fitted around himself and got on his way !!
> On the way to the ship a police patrol car reported a motor bike speeding with a Kellogs Corn Flakes box driving , but they caught up with him at the ship. Luckily he got of with it because they had a sense of humour which you will not find today. Someone from Everards must know of him !!


Took me a while to remember his surname but I'm pretty certain it was Alex Buchan, aka Black Alex, aka The Black Knight. Lovely bloke, I sailed with him a couple of times; the last being in the 'City' in late '88. Another tale: Apparently Drogheda is on a hill. Alex sees a woman pushing a pram up the hill when for some reason the pram gets away from her. Alex shouts, _'Don't worry missus, I'll save your baby'_, and leaps in front of the pram which flattens him - it was full of coal the woman had picked up off the quay.


----------



## Hague

duquesa said:


> Yep, certainly did. Assurity and a long spell on the Penelope with that well known skipper "Jimmy Jewsbury". Also did time as Ch.Off. on the ex.Glen Line "Winga" just prior to her voyage to some scrap beach in India. Her skipper was an old Glen man and strange to boot - Capt.McNabb.


Duquesa
Whatever happened to Jim Jewsbury. Last time I heard of him he was Master of 'Rocknes' and or 'Ringnes' in the early nineties.
Hague


----------



## IanAM

Don't know if its the same bloke but there was a Medway pilot by the name of Jewsbury in the late '90s. (sounds like a logical move)


----------



## duquesa

*Everards Yellow Perils*

Hague & IanAM, Jimmy Jewsbury is alive and well, living in quiet retirement with his wife in Strood. I am still in contact with him. The Medway pilot was his brother - Trevor. I'm not up to speed on his situation but did know him and frequently our paths crossed in working Pilotage days. He also had interests in the ownership of some coasters.


----------



## Hague

Eggo,
Noticed you were in the China Boats. What was your first trip 'around the land' after passing out of the deck school fresh with the knowledge of Dennis O'Brian, Capts Harris, Eder and Donnan.
Hague


----------



## captkenn

plasma said:


> Sailed on the Singularity in 1957. The skipper was Harold Waddens. Mainly coal Goole to Poole


I sailed with him as Skipper of my first Everard ship the Seniority. !









His father Bert and brother Bert were also Captains in the company. Harold didn't even have a Bus Ticket -- his own words

I eventually sailed on a total of 18 of their ships and lived in a company house at Greenhithe -- Starboard Avenue (and yes there was a Port Avenue too)!

At that time Everards were much more interested in what you could do rather than what tickets you held. Now it seems every officer there has a Master FG ticket -- how times have changed ,,, they did however run a fleet of well over a hundred vessels and are still going when most other British companies have packed in.


----------



## Thamesphil

I'm afraid that they're not still Going Ken. The Everard family sold the business earlier this year to James Fisher PLC. The resultant ship owning company is called James Fisher Everard Ltd.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## captkenn

GALTRA said:


> Was he Paddy Floody? "Droughad" -- Drogheda, Everards took a lot of cement clinker out of there in the 50 - 60s


I sailed for about 6 months as 1st Mate with Paddy Floody as Capt and his brother as 2nd Mate. I was the only person on the ship who didn't live in Drogheda -- although my Irish driving licence - valid in the UK -- said that I did ;o))


----------



## captkenn

dcon said:


> I joined Everards through the back door. I was with Onisimus Dorey(any one remember them Rocquaine,Perelle and Belgrave) when Everards took over managment. I sailed on the Summity,Sagacity,Audacity,Authenticity the Northridge and the Mari Everard . I am trying to get pictures of all the ships I sailed on and the Northridge,Mari Everard and *Summity*,from my Everard days are proving elusive,any members out there who can help find them I would be very greatfull.


Is this the one you want?
http://hometown.aol.co.uk/Captkenn29/Summity-02.jpg


----------



## ed glover

Sailed with Paddy late 60's for a few months on th Sigacity as 2nd mate, great skipper good time but a bit rough.

Ed Glover
Controlled Drifting


----------



## price

Hi Ken & Plasma, I sailed as 2nd. Mate with Harold Wadhams in the 1960s when he was master of the 'Superiority', Joe Gowan was mate, both good seamen and a couple of real characters.
I sailed on the 'Seniority' in the early 60s. with Captains Trethewy, Kemp, and Conn, a happy ship at the time. Bruce.


----------



## captkenn

price said:


> Hi Ken & Plasma, I sailed as 2nd. Mate with Harold Wadhams in the 1960s when he was master of the 'Superiority', Joe Gowan was mate, both good seamen and a couple of real characters.
> I sailed on the 'Seniority' in the early 60s. with Captains Trethewy, Kemp, and Conn, a happy ship at the time. Bruce.


In Aug 1960 I was Captain of the Auspicity at Bromboro and travelled home to Greenhithe for a sneaky Saturday night at home on a TRIUMPH Tiger T110 650. When I got back to Bromboro Harold Wadhams had already relieved me! Mr Hollis from the office lived in the house at the bottom of my garden and heard the bike arriving. I was a naughty boy and had to be demoted for a while...(MAD)


----------



## price

Hi Ken, T110 650, that would been before the days of the souped up Mini Cooper 1275 S in BRG. Bromborough Dock brings back bad memories of discharging lard and fish oil and all the tank cleaning that followed, one ship that springs to mind was the 'Akinity' Capt. Dave Green.
Cheers Bruce.


----------



## WilliamH

For Danube4
Everards had a tanker called Argosity built 1941,877gt. The picture you posted is similar to the Allurity which was built in 1944 and 813gt Both were steam reciprocating engines giving 9 knots. Maybe the Argosity could be your ship the Argocity.


----------



## captkenn

price said:


> Hi Ken, T110 650, *that would been before the days of the souped up Mini Cooper 1275 S in BRG*. Bromborough Dock brings back bad memories of discharging lard and fish oil and all the tank cleaning that followed, one ship that springs to mind was the 'Akinity' Capt. Dave Green.
> Cheers Bruce.


Yes Bruce,
You remember the seagoing Mini Cooper? It did a lot of sea-time that car! 

I seemed to spend a great deal of my time with Freds messing about with strange oils. Every kind of seed you can imagine plus the Whale Oil (I can still smell that).

I relieved Capt Dave Green on the Auspicity -- he was a very nice bloke.


----------



## price

Hi Ken, Yes I remember we used to take days to tank clean after discharge of edible oils in Bromborough Dock,( no coated tanks or tank washing machines ) and then pop over to the Huskisson Dock to load Molasses for Buncrana.
Cheers Bruce.


----------



## docdiesel

*Freds!*

Well this has got the old brain cells going!
I joined Everards In 1979 after completeing my cadetship with Ocean fleets, then being laid off
I went for the interview with Kieth Fennings in Greenhythe. I got the job as Junior engineer. He told me i'd be mainly sailing to the medi. A week later i joined the Jack wharton In Rainham Essex, a rush job as someone had gone sick. I introduced myself to the Cheif and said whats our first port in the Medi... " Medi Medi? we are off to Archangel!!" I phoned my Mam & dad to tell them i had arrived safely, and that we were going to Archangel. My mam's reply was "but you've not packed any vests!"
I ended up staying until 1987 and took redundacy when they went Non fed.
They paid everything for my ticket except my accomodation. How many of the deep sea member who look down their noses at Freds could claim their companies did that for them.
Ships i Sailed on Jack Wahrton x 2 Summity x4 Lincolnbrook, Liecesterbrook, Surreybrook, Sussexbrook, Solentbrook, Northridge x3 Suavity, Sagacity, Fred Everard, Mari Everard, Security, Superiorority, Speciality, etc etc
Names i can remeber Mini Cooper., Jungle Jim jewsbury, Roy Bilton, Dave Nicholls, Terry dawson, Peter Gilkes, George Matty, Les Baily, Charlie Marchant, Ted Marchant (No relation) Stan Dosdale, Frances the cook (Don't ask!!) Geoff Hindmarch, John Young, Brian Mumby Hydraulic Jack kellet, Bobby Criggie,Terry Raddings, Nevil Parker, Michael Parker... & many more can't think at the moment.... But thats enough for now Any names ring any bells? :sweat:


----------



## duquesa

*freds*

Hi, as you will see if you flick back through this thread, I sailed as 2nd.Mate and C/O with Jimmy Jewsbury on the Penelope. Great bloke and I'm still in touch with him after some 40 years. They put me through Masters without a query. Nothing wrong with Freds.


----------



## Michael Parkes

I too was the Athenticity but it may have been an older vessel with Fred Everards fleet. In the 1950's it was a tanker of about 1000 tons and the interseting places we sailed from Coryton on the Thames was Sunderland and the lobster pots of Kings Lynn. I went deep sea after that experience.

Michael


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

The first Everard ship I sailed on was in 1946, I was 15 and a half at the time and just left school. The name of the ship was the Assurity, I am not sure of the tonnage but would guess about 300dwt. The had two ships at the time running with coal from Keadby to Harwich Gasworks. The other one was Annuity. The crew consisted of Master, Mate,Eng and boy. I lasted two weeks, and then went in Thames sailing barge Redoubtable unti I was old enough to go on the pool and deepsea.


----------



## Bill Davies

Robert,

I almost sailed ON an Everard Ship around 74. I was on the ' Iran' and we had left Bantry enroute Rotterdam to complete discharge.

Brgds

Bill


----------



## Peter4447

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> The first Everard ship I sailed on was in 1946, I was 15 and a half at the time and just left school. The name of the ship was the Assurity, I am not sure of the tonnage but would guess about 300dwt. The had two ships at the time running with coal from Keadby to Harwich Gasworks. The other one was Annuity. The crew consisted of Master, Mate,Eng and boy. I lasted two weeks, and then went in Thames sailing barge Redoubtable unti I was old enough to go on the pool and deepsea.


In the 50's Fred's Navy was still supplying Harwich Gasworks. 'Aseity' and 'Sedulity' visited amongst others and the sailing barge 'Will Everard' was used on one occasion. I imagine 300/400 Grt must have been the maximum size as there was not a lot of room in the Creek!
Peter


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Hi Peter
I remember the Will Everard at gas house creek. I didn't know that they were still supplying the gas works in the fifeties. As you point out there was not much room in the creek, a local fisherman used to tow them out sternfirst, until they had room to swing.
Regards Robert.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Hi Bill
You could have done worse than Everards, they certainly looked after you. I moved around a bit as I did not really settle on the coast as it was not what I set out to do. I was up for second mate and failed the eyesight test,so going on the coast I could stay at sea and fufill part of my ambition without seeing the pool/ federation doctor.


----------



## barney b

Sailed on the Gillian Everard in 64 as cabin boy really enjoyed my time on her. Trips to the land of Free Love Sweden ,Gothenborg and up the lakes to Lidkoping, Scotland and Ireland. Memorable ocassion when skipper tried to tie up along side Radio Caroline in Irish sea, and he gave them some cigs and whiskey along with a list of requests for all the crew on board. They were still playing them an hour later. As you all will know they were named the Yellow Perils, as there was no Radar on board and this led to some hairy times in dense fog, especially one trip when we ended up in the middle of a naval exercise on way to Sweden. A Happy ship for me anyway. barney b. PS.The name of Captain looks like Thomsom, in my discharge book

I believe the Gillian Everard under new owners was sunk in the Iraq war when she did not stop for the American Navy, she was suspected of gun running.barney b


----------



## Eric Walter

*Everard Pictures*



dcon said:


> I joined Everards through the back door. I was with Onisimus Dorey(any one remember them Rocquaine,Perelle and Belgrave) when Everards took over managment. I sailed on the Summity,Sagacity,Audacity,Authenticity the Northridge and the Mari Everard . I am trying to get pictures of all the ships I sailed on and the Northridge,Mari Everard and Summity,from my Everard days are proving elusive,any members out there who can help find them I would be very greatfull.


Pictures of Summity and Mairi Everard are currently available "Buy It Now" on ebay. On ebay home page enter 'everard' in search and scroll to bottom of page.

Eric


----------



## alasdair macdonald

They are not Yellow Pearls,how about"CREAM DREAMS and the other ones
were "BLACK BEAUTIES"


----------



## alasdair macdonald

Sailed on the Centurity (black beauty).Joined her at Deadford Creek,sailed
to the channel isles and back,Par in Cornwall for china clay,Ayr for coal,
talk about a coastal tramp. I,ve seen, U.K. ports back in the 1960s that
i never knew exsisted.I was the only a.b. on board,the other two were
london boys that hadnot been to sea before.The grub was a bit rough
otherwise it wasnt a bad job.


----------



## patleech

*double DR*

hi I joined everards after I got a double DR for jumping a FYffes in Puerto Cortez Honduras and rejoining involuntarily in Baltimore,Everards was the key to getting a number of VG/VG so we could turn the page and go back to deep sea,however after 6 trips I joined salvage tug Turmoil until she was sold,so I never needed all the VG as she was non union but a great ship and a wonderful adventure.Pat Leech EDH


----------



## alasdair macdonald

there was a "Virgilia" but thats another story. (Salvesen,s)


----------



## alasdair macdonald

sailed on the Superiority as a.b. she was demoted from a Cream Dream(yellow
pearl) to a Black Beauty.Joined her at the cement wharf opposite Greenhithe
loaded clinker in Drochetah(cant spell) for Clydebank,had an arguement with
a hatch beam, beam won,payed off sick,17 stitches right hand


----------



## alasdair macdonald

there was a Virgilia but thats another story(Salvesen)


----------



## Ray Mac

What about the Tanker (Grit) cement build so I have heard!!!!!


----------



## reduster

Sailed on the G.V.E. Master was Wadhams, Invergordon to Rotterdam with ignots from smelter then grain back to Invergordon Distillery from London, great company and really enjoyed my first trip on the coast after 4 years deep sea, joined in Invergordon but Aberdeen pool took me there first to give me my joining orders so seen the ship twice in one day..(Thumb)


----------



## Jim Bullough

I joined the Penelope in Grimsby early 70,i was a JOS.Made some good friends on there.One we nicknamed the wolfman cause he looked like a werewolf.lol.
We had two hands that were working as galley boys,one of them was a jewish kid and he was still a virgin at 17.so when we went to Amsterdam we took care of that problem,poor kid had a smile on his face for days.lol
I remember one trip we had a load of coal going to Scarborough i think,anyway the fog was thick could only see a few yards in front of us.I was up on the focastle at the bows.
As we approached the lock gates,we were heading for the wall on the west side of the gates.We were shouting and ringing the bell,but it was too late the bows hit the wall.So we stayed there for a few days getting unloaded and our bows repaired.

The way i remembered Everards was they had 2 divisions deep sea and coastal,i believe deep sea was crewed by BSF personel
and coastal was anyone looking for a job.As long as you joined the NUS.I still have my NUS book and my MN discharge book some where.


----------



## billyboy

*Turmoil*



patleech said:


> hi I joined everards after I got a double DR for jumping a FYffes in Puerto Cortez Honduras and rejoining involuntarily in Baltimore,Everards was the key to getting a number of VG/VG so we could turn the page and go back to deep sea,however after 6 trips I joined salvage tug Turmoil until she was sold,so I never needed all the VG as she was non union but a great ship and a wonderful adventure.Pat Leech EDH


You must have some great tales to tell from The Turmoil Pat. I know that like me the lads would like to hear about life on the Turmoil. (Thumb)


----------



## johnb42

I had the distinction of being on anchor watch in the Thames, when the Rosemary Everard bounced all down down our starboard side in fog. The sparks were something to see, although the damage turned out to be quite light.
I was on the Elmbank at the time waiting to go up to Dagenham to discharge sugar.


----------



## 7woodlane

Sailed on the Supremity in the late fifties and sometimes she was painted yellow. Did that make her a yellow peril. Master was Albert Price, some older hands may remember him. The Assurity was another one in my discharge book. Master there was Captain Agnew, a real gentleman. Of course at Greenhithe there was Mr Kimber. Many people will remember him as well. One thing about Everard's you certainly got around.


----------



## duquesa

*Everards-Yellow Perils*

Sailed on Assurity -2/0. I think Agnew was there briefly. Also Capts. 'Nobby'Clark & Dave Ingham. Hard work but great days. I've mislaid my discharge book otherwise I could verify Agnew.


----------



## johnb42

Anyone remember Bob Balneaves or Keith Fennings who went from CP (Marine Personnel) to Everards?


----------



## KEN WILLIAMS

I Was With Everards On The Adapity Waters Meet Sponternaity Alngity End Had Some Good Skipers Bill Bragge Tadger Frier And One I Can Not Remeber But Had Just Come Out Of R.n The Mate Was Allways Called Jimmy The One Andso On Down The Line. As I Was The Only One How Could Skull It Was My Job To Take Jack The Ripper A Shore ,but What A Great Time I Had On Everards. That Was In 1954/56


----------



## tonywatson58

johnb42 said:


> Anyone remember Bob Balneaves or Keith Fennings who went from CP (Marine Personnel) to Everards?


John, yes I remember them both - Keith Fennings looked after the cadets. I suffered four years of ridicule at college from fellow cadets from the likes of Cunard, BP, Shell, P&O etc. but I had the last laugh - they were all getting laid off and wanted me to ask Keith if there were any jobs going!!


----------



## johnb42

tonywatson58 said:


> John, yes I remember them both - Keith Fennings looked after the cadets. I suffered four years of ridicule at college from fellow cadets from the likes of Cunard, BP, Shell, P&O etc. but I had the last laugh - they were all getting laid off and wanted me to ask Keith if there were any jobs going!![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks TONY,
> The old saying eh, Pride comes before a fall. I must admit my own ignorance on this one, I didn't know that Freds trained their own cadets.
> I knew Keith and Bob from CP. Keith looked after the box boat crews and Bob the deck officers. Both nice guys.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

I remember Bob Balneaves but I cannot remember Keith Fenning.

Regards Robert


----------



## brunel24

ed glover said:


> Hi Tonyc3
> Yes the small ships did get into some small ports.I remember anchoring off Mouse Hole in 1966. Force 8 blowing up in the Channel. I always wanted to see it other than on a chart.Went there in 2002 with the wife. now I only have 99 more things to do before I die.
> Ed Glover


Between about 1948 and 1951 we used to have our annual holiday in Charlestown, Cornwall. That was a small harbour, so small that the ships had to be warped round through a 90 degree turn to get them into the dock. I don't know what tonnage they were, but they were three islanders, and two names stick in my memory - one was Assiduity, and the other was Alacrity.


----------



## lawrence Croxford

*life with Fred Everhard*



Burned Toast said:


> What about the Tanker (Grit) cement build so I have heard!!!!!


Hi I remember the Grit she was my first ship for a day 30th December 1952 she was on the slip at Greenhithe, 16 years of age,in the morning I was sent Packing with a travel warrant to SEAHAM HARBOUR, arrived at the dockside
thick fog 11pm no idea where the ship was, tripped A++e over head lost my suit case in the water with a splash, a voice from nowhere calling out if all is well, Cold, Tired,starving, and totally fed up, I shouted no i'm bloody not, with that I figure appeard out of the fog who turned out to be the bosun of the ship I was looking for. The "Superiority" he helped me rescue my case and took me on board showed me my cabin port side steering flat, signed on before a chance to unpack, and sailed for allborg, flat calm all the way ,great but still sick as a parrot, but never been seasick since, stayed on board untill end of march 1953, during my time on her we were smashed up badly comming back from Sundsvall with the North sea Gales that wrecked the east coast, my cabin being the lowest on the ship when all accomodation was flooded, my cabin about four feet of water lost everything, the sampson post, laid flat, both lifeboats taken, also the steel box that was the chippies and bosun's cabin, spud locker, no glass left in the wheelhouse, wheelhouse bulhhead split across Its full width, my compensation for the loss of everything was £14.10.0 more than the captain, who from my discharge book was a B.S.Tucker a bit dodgy to read ,all in all not a bad introduction to life at sea for a 16 year old, fredie Everhard has a lot to answer for,yellow perils a good name! and he still did not ruin my love of the sea.. Larry Croxford


----------



## Bill Davies

I can't help feeling some element of admiration for the crews of this company's ships. It was clearly hard work under less than ideal conditions and yet the posts do not reflect any bitterness.


----------



## LEOMICK

Anyone remember the Assiduity?


----------



## gledy

gledy here was on the continuity in75 always remember 100 pumps on handle nxt to a bloody great stove to get shower. and old fashioned heavy hatch batons only did a month on her never worked so hard for nothiing.


----------



## LEOMICK

Wooden hatchboards,tarpaulin, and wedges,tell me about it, bloody hard work!Wouldn't know what to do nowadays.


----------



## Jacktar1

*Acclivity*

Anyone around who sailed on the tanker 'Acclivity" with Capt. Dalton ???
Cheers.....Glan


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Hi 
I cannot put my hands on my DIS A book right now so cannot give the time I sailed with Capt. Daddy Dalton. He came as relief Master on the Arduity when I was 1st Mate, so would have been around the mid 1950s.

Regards Robert


----------



## Jacktar1

Hi Robert....many thanks for your reply. If my memory serves me right, I met up with him in the early/mid sixties. The "Acclivity" was a regular visitor to Swansea and other Bristol Channel ports, believe did bunkering work. Remember Capt Dalton always seem to be wearing a duffel coat, white scarf and always uniform cap !......Cheers......Glan(K)


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Hi Glan
Yes thats a goood description of Daddy Dalton, I am not sure if he was a religious fanatic but he was always lecturing us on our antics ashore. I remember one time we had a night in Sunderland, when two of the engineers happened to mention that they were going to a dance. Daddy immediately gave them a dressing down regarding this disgusting habit of belly rubbing. When happened to mention causally that I preferred belly rubbing with the lady on her back, he went absolutly ballastic, and gave me a lecture on behaviour unbecoming to a senior officer.
The good thing about him he never interferred with the job and also allowed the mate the chance of ship handling, so not all bad.

Regards Robert


----------



## ray bloomfield

Bill Davies said:


> I can't help feeling some element of admiration for the crews of this company's ships. It was clearly hard work under less than ideal conditions and yet the posts do not reflect any bitterness.


Oh yes there was Bill, especialy on a cold winters frosty morn when the hatch cover was frozen solid and you lost the skin on your knuckles when pulling it back or when covering up in a hurry and the cold rain ran down your neck. The good old days?? Yea right..

Give me one of your ''poorly untrained STCW qualified crew on a ship with tin lids anyday''

Regards
Ray


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

ray bloomfield said:


> Oh yes there was Bill, especialy on a cold winters frosty morn when the hatch cover was frozen solid and you lost the skin on your knuckles when pulling it back or when covering up in a hurry and the cold rain ran down your neck. The good old days?? Yea right..
> 
> Give me one of your ''poorly untrained STCW qualified crew on a ship with tin lids anyday''
> 
> Regards
> Ray


Never had that trouble with frozen hatch covers on the tankers.(==D) (==D) (==D) 

Regards Robert


----------



## ray bloomfield

Never had the luxury of sailing on tankers Robert but I have had frozen ballast lines on deck where they havent been drained right or at all by the person responsible. Oops just remembered it was me! Back in the days where the ole man did the engines etc as well.
Rgds
Ray

On ships much smaller than th YPs I should have added


----------



## Bill Davies

ray bloomfield said:


> Oh yes there was Bill, especialy on a cold winters frosty morn when the hatch cover was frozen solid and you lost the skin on your knuckles when pulling it back or when covering up in a hurry and the cold rain ran down your neck. The good old days?? Yea right..
> 
> Give me one of your *''poorly untrained STCW qualified crew on a ship with tin lids anyday''*
> Regards
> Ray


Good morning Ray and welcome back.

Flattered to see I am the first to come to your mind. Fear not, and try not to sound so despondent about your concern over ' STCW qualified Crew' the MCA are doing their best. It could be worse. They could have been Certificate of Service. Chin Up!!

Bill


----------



## ray bloomfield

I'm not despondent Bill and yes things could have been worse because instead of starting my career on trawlers and sailing barges I could have gone deepsea.
Rgds
Ray


----------



## gordon savage

any one from mv amenity the captain was cpt woods he had his son with him laddie ordenery seaman like me its going back some 1948#49
l was also on mv angularity. can not find any photos of her. found three of mv amenity ' Gordon savage


----------



## gordon savage

hi any one from the paddle steamer Medway queen l was on her in 1948 deck boy
with cpt Horsham the best captain l ever sailed with served one season and got my discharge book' and then joined evarards as mess room boy 1948, soon got made up to ordenery seamen


----------



## 436lp

*doctor diesel*

I remember all of the se guys you mentioned, Joined Everards in 1981 as 2nd mate from bank line (started at the bottom and worked downwqard-i was told) and stayed until 1997 when money lured me back deep sea-with Bank line again. Glutton for punishment.
Went to falklands with George matty- very long 7 months!!

Lester Pink



docdiesel said:


> Well this has got the old brain cells going!
> I joined Everards In 1979 after completeing my cadetship with Ocean fleets, then being laid off
> I went for the interview with Kieth Fennings in Greenhythe. I got the job as Junior engineer. He told me i'd be mainly sailing to the medi. A week later i joined the Jack wharton In Rainham Essex, a rush job as someone had gone sick. I introduced myself to the Cheif and said whats our first port in the Medi... " Medi Medi? we are off to Archangel!!" I phoned my Mam & dad to tell them i had arrived safely, and that we were going to Archangel. My mam's reply was "but you've not packed any vests!"
> I ended up staying until 1987 and took redundacy when they went Non fed.
> They paid everything for my ticket except my accomodation. How many of the deep sea member who look down their noses at Freds could claim their companies did that for them.
> Ships i Sailed on Jack Wahrton x 2 Summity x4 Lincolnbrook, Liecesterbrook, Surreybrook, Sussexbrook, Solentbrook, Northridge x3 Suavity, Sagacity, Fred Everard, Mari Everard, Security, Superiorority, Speciality, etc etc
> Names i can remeber Mini Cooper., Jungle Jim jewsbury, Roy Bilton, Dave Nicholls, Terry dawson, Peter Gilkes, George Matty, Les Baily, Charlie Marchant, Ted Marchant (No relation) Stan Dosdale, Frances the cook (Don't ask!!) Geoff Hindmarch, John Young, Brian Mumby Hydraulic Jack kellet, Bobby Criggie,Terry Raddings, Nevil Parker, Michael Parker... & many more can't think at the moment.... But thats enough for now Any names ring any bells? :sweat:


----------



## Keltic Star

Bill Davies said:


> I can't help feeling some element of admiration for the crews of this company's ships. It was clearly hard work under less than ideal conditions and yet the posts do not reflect any bitterness.


Never regretted the experience, I learned more about seamanship, ship handling and survival in eighteen months with Fred's Navy than I ever did deep sea.


----------



## Chris B

Hi Lester,
I remember you on the Falklands trip,I was 2e at the time.I kept in touch with George Mattey for a good number of years until he passed away.I'm retired myself now typing this from my narrowboat on the Langollen canal
Regard's
Chris B.


----------



## andrew may

*assiduity*



LEOMICK said:


> Anyone remember the Assiduity?


I sailed on Assiduity as 2/m in 74. The old man was Bill Bunny and the chief was Alan Price. Every time we stuck our nose out of the dock it was blowing at least an 8. Lots of laughs though and the grub was better anything I ever saw deep sea - probably because it was bought by the people who had to eat it and hadn't been in various freezers for the last 18 months.

Andrew May


----------



## Henry G Perry

danube4 said:


> I was on the Tanker, ARGOCITY. 1958-59. Can anyone explain why there is no mension of her anywhere. I ca'nt find her name even on Everards fleet list. After years of looking i got this pic from: Victor H Young Marine Photographer.NZ.


Hi Danube 4 Argosity spelt with an S not a C Many yars ashore and aflaot H G Perry


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

I wonder if anyone remembers the name of the Master that lost his son overboard from one of the tankers. The lad was about twelve years old and went out on deck with the crew, painting and chipping. The deck crew went for smoko and thought the boy had gone on the bridge, when it was realised he was missing the ship was turned around and searched for him but no trace of him was found. The master finished up as a Trent pilot.

Regards Robert


----------



## Chris B

Robert,
I remember the story of the boy washed overboard, I believe it happened on a flat calm day too.Sadly the one person I know who told me the story, my father Norman Banner passed away this year. The company brought in as you probably know restriction's on ages of children able to go to sea in the company ships.

Regard's
Chris B.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Chris B
The Captains name came to me this afternoon, it was Bill Smedly or Smedley, I am not sure of the spelling. I remember the incident as I think at the time I was second mate on the Alignity and took the message but was too far away to be of help. I had Captain Smedley as pilot several time when going up the river Trent but naturally this was never mentioned. Was your father with Everards as the name Norman Banner rings a bell but I cannot place it.

Regards Robert


----------



## Chris B

Robert,
Yes dad was with Everard's for many year's,second mate to master mainly in the tankers.His first command was the Audacity[ex Empire Audray] then the Acuity others I cant bring to mind.I followed him into the company but as engineer working my way up to chief, mainly in the dry cargo boats,hope this helps.How Captain Smedley coped with his loss and carried on is mind blowing to say the least.

Regard's
Chris B.


----------



## KEN WILLIAMS

Hi
I Must Be An Old One I Sailed With Freds Navy In 54/56. And Just Coming From Deep Sea I Had The Time Of My Life. On Them.the Skippers I Sailed With.tager Fry Gordon Gant.capt Thwait(ex Rn) And One Of The Best Was Bill Brag From Braitlingsea When Were Coming Down The East Coast He Would Call Up His Wife When House Wifes Choses Was On To Tell Her What Time We Would Be At Anchor In The Coln River And I Would Have To Skull Him Ashore And Pick Him Up Next Morning Ken Williams


----------



## johnb42

Chris B said:


> Robert,
> How Captain Smedley coped with his loss and carried on is mind blowing to say the least.
> 
> Regard's
> Chris B.


Perfectly put.
John


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Chris B
I still cannot put a face to your father's name, but certainly the name is familiar, as we both sailed in Fred's tankers about the same era it is possibly we relieved each other. Somehow the tanker men were seperate from the dry cargo men so if we were at Greenhithe we wouldd sit together in the White Hart, the deck officers cleaning tanks and the engineers pulling pistons. Oh happy days.

Regards Robert


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Yes Chris it was bad for Captain Smedley who had to live with it the rest of his life. From what I heard at the time time it was felt badly for the deckhands who felt they should have made sure he was with them when they left the deck. What actually happened nobody knows for sure, the explanation most give and seems the most plausible, was that the lad overbalanced going up the short ladder to the after deck.
When I said I got a message, in those days Everards had a collective call sign GZXD, this was used as the first emergency in case other of EVERARD ships were close, and then of course an emergency message through a coast station on 2182.

Regards Robert


----------



## Chris B

Robert,
The collective call sign brings back memories of a few stories regarding the radio's.I think it was evening time approx 1900hrs that the chatter started,between ship's each giving their position's to each other,and allegedly the office at Greenhithe listening in.Somebody no name no pack drill happen to mention one night, that Edgar Kimber{personnel} was a nudist and he had an all over tan.This was set against the news about some nudist beaches opening up on the south coast and the little known fact that Edgar was in fact Maltese.Needless to say the story went full circle, and became fact in some peoples minds. Not a PC story I must say but it wasnt a Pc age.As regard's the loss of the young lad I can easily put myself in his shoes as I first went to sea at eighteen month's old, and visited dad lots of times during school breaks over the years.I was told off many a time for climbing all over the place and running about, excitement I guess.The end result is I have a steering certificate,I can splice,basic coastal nav skills,probably give a O. S. a run for his money,loved every minute of it.Teacher,"what did you do in your school holiday's?"I had to give the edited version of course!

Regard's
Chris B.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Chris B 
You are correct about calling at 1900hrs on the collective call sign, another time was 0033hrs after the weather forecast, mainly to find out what ships were about especially if the forecast was bad, they were good days. I did not know the story about Edgar Kimber.
I left for a job nearer home due to domestic problems, when I went back some years later all of that friendship and banter between ships had gone.
I left again over an argument which is best not gone into on open forum.
I rejoined in 1991 and was Master on the River Trader, Superiority and North Sea Trader. But the fleet was being run down and after three years several of us were made redundant, and of course as you know Everards as a company don't exist anymore.

Regards Robert


----------



## Chris B

Dear Robert,
in 1991 I was permanent Chief Engineer on the Capacity. I'd been there approximately four years when I was asked to take the Short Sea Trader out new from the builders yard. What a great experience! We eventually signed articles on the 28th June 1991 in Hull. I stayed with the ship until February 1997 when I paid off in Belfast and retired owing to ill health (heart condition). The Master on the Capacity was Alan Watson and we still keep in touch today. Tony Brand was the commissioning Master on SST and he subsequently became a Liverpool Pilot. Peter Whitehouse was the last Master I sailed with.

Regards,

Chris B


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Chris B 
I think we may have met in Belfast, unfortunately I cannot remember the date but all three of that class were in Belfast together. I remember Tony Brand as Master on the Short Sea Trader, Phil Latham was Master on the North Sea Trader and I had relieved the Master on the Superiority, I don't remember his name, all I can remember he was Irish living in Norwich. The voyage before I joined they thought they had lost the Superiority due to the timber cargo shifting and the regular Master refused to sail in the timber trade again. The C/E on the Superiority was a Geordie called Ken who I believe came over to Everards with the Dorman ships.

Regards Robert


----------



## Peter4447

I wonder if any of the members from the 1950's can recall an Engineer called George Gray - he had served in the RN and he came from the Newcastle area so was known to the family as 'Geordie'. 
Many thanks
Peter4447


----------



## Chris B

Robert,
The engineer on the North Sea Trader was Kenny Graham.Kenny was a little put out as he did'nt have the time in the builder's yard with his new ship to bed thing's down so I went across to pass on my thought's and idea's with him.Smashing fella.I cannot bring to mind a Ken on the Super-t?I'll have to let that one fester a bit.
Regard's
Chris B.


----------



## Chris B

Robert,
It is the same Ken I'm almost sure,how?I remember him telling me about the vacuum operated toilet's on the Dorman boat's.He was having trouble with the North Sea Traders sewage when I visited so stories on the pro's and con's of each system were discussed.What a sad old sod am I remembering that! 
Regard's
Chris B.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Chris B
I cannot remember the name, Graham does not ring a bell although it could have been him. I rejoined Everards as regular Master of the River Trader, George Elder was C/E, the Ken that I referred to relieved George for leave. I had met Bronco Lane when I was with another company and was invited to come back to Everards as they at the time were short of Masters. The Master I relieved was an Irishman who went to bring the Superiority out new.
When I had finished my own leave I was sent to the Superiority and the Ken I referred to was there and also when I relieved in the North Sea Trader. I have tried but cannot remember his name.

Regards Robert


----------



## Chris B

Robert, three Masters that I can bring to mind who sailed in the Superiority and SST that we haven't discussed so far are Tony Richards, Robert Parsons and Peter Sherriff (an Irishman). I hope this helps jog your memory there were obviously others but I can't remember their names at the moment.

Regards,
Chris B


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Chris B
None of the three names that you mention rings a bell, they were probably after my time. I cannot remember all the dates without hunting for my discharge book. I went on leave over a Xmas period, prior to that Bob Balneaves had paid a visit to the ship and told us there would be redundancies due to selling of some of the older ships. I was only told after my leave was up that I was no longer required, there were three of us altogether but I did not know the others. Bob Balneaves had recommended me to a crewing agency that were friends of his, so things were not too bad as I had another position on the East African coast a few days later.

Regards Robert


----------



## DasHearach

*George Gray*



Peter4447 said:


> I wonder if any of the members from the 1950's can recall an Engineer called George Gray - he had served in the RN and he came from the Newcastle area so was known to the family as 'Geordie'.
> Many thanks
> Peter4447


My brother sailed with an engineer, George Gray, c. '67-68, on Hullgates shipping co. Royalgate I think. Seem to think he had a house and family in Macduff or thereabouts. Will try to expand after next speaking to brother!
Regards, Das.


----------



## Binnacle

I was in Goole on the Cantick Head. I was rather surprised when in the Agent's office an Everard master was asked to confirm in a written letter that he requested cash. Was this normal practice with Everards ?. I drew cash for crew wages without this palaver, just signed for the money.


----------



## Peter4447

DasHearach said:


> My brother sailed with an engineer, George Gray, c. '67-68, on Hullgates shipping co. Royalgate I think. Seem to think he had a house and family in Macduff or thereabouts. Will try to expand after next speaking to brother!
> Regards, Das.


Thanks Das
It could be the same man. In the late 50's when he sailed with Fred's Navy he was living in Dovercourt, Essex but he then moved elsewhere in the 60's.
Regards
Peter4447


----------



## Chris B

Robert,
I remember that time well,the fear of redundacy.We wanted to move house at the time,extend our mortgage etc,we stayed put in the end too big of a risk to take.I see Union Transport took the SST and the NST and they are still going strong with them.

Regard's
Chris B.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Binnacle said:


> I was in Goole on the Cantick Head. I was rather surprised when in the Agent's office an Everard master was asked to confirm in a written letter that he requested cash. Was this normal practice with Everards ?. I drew cash for crew wages without this palaver, just signed for the money.


This is the first I have heard of this, I used to tell the agent how much I needed when I sent my ETA and it was always there on arrival. I certainly was never asked to confirm by written letter.

Regards Robert


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Chris B said:


> Robert,
> I remember that time well,the fear of redundacy.We wanted to move house at the time,extend our mortgage etc,we stayed put in the end too big of a risk to take.I see Union Transport took the SST and the NST and they are still going strong with them.
> 
> Regard's
> Chris B.


I looked on the Union Transport website and noticed that they also took the chartering manager from Everards as well.
I am extremely bad at remembering names from the past, I had met up several times on the Swedish/Norwegian run with the Seniority, the Master of her was Master on the Grit when she was lost in the Humber, he feared redundancy and left too become a commercial pilot at Plymouth, he actually lived at Par.

Regards Robert


----------



## Chris B

Robert,
The Seniority[the dry cargo one]believe it or not there is a tanker currently with the same name!!! I sailed with him a few times.He joined the company as 2nd Mate and progressed to Master,I can see him now a big guy with a beard cracking bloke took a lot of good humoured stick from the engineers gave as good as he got.Alas his name defeats me also,would like to know if the God's dealt him a good hand.I had heard about his pilotage move too.


----------



## DasHearach

Peter4447 said:


> Thanks Das
> It could be the same man. In the late 50's when he sailed with Fred's Navy he was living in Dovercourt, Essex but he then moved elsewhere in the 60's.
> Regards
> Peter4447


Spoken to brother, ship was probably "Kingsgate" the age seems right. Late 70s or 80's if he is still with us. but brother thinks the George he knew was a Scotsman and definately Macduff. I was reminded that I actually visited the guy's home while I was a schoolboy in Inverness.
Sorry if I have not actually helped. Best regards, Das.


----------



## Peter4447

Thanks for trying Das.
He was a relative through marriage and I was just wondered what actually happened to him as we lost contact many years ago.
Best regards
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## Macphail

*Everards Engineers.*

I sailed with a shipmate with Bank Line who had been a stoker in the RN, due to violent conduct had been locked up for two years in the stockade in Pompey. Released, went to the Glasgow pool for a job at sea, "Have you been to sea", yes, "In the engine room with the RN", we can offer you a position as an engineer with Everards, thanks to Everards , he got the foot in the door, went on to become chief engineer MN.

John.


----------



## ray bloomfield

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> This is the first I have heard of this, I used to tell the agent how much I needed when I sent my ETA and it was always there on arrival. I certainly was never asked to confirm by written letter.
> 
> Regards Robert


I once worked for a small ship owner (number of ships not phsyical attributes) and when I asked him for cash for the crew etc he would look at me as if I had asked to spend the night with his daughter, which come to think about it.........


----------



## tabnab44

Yes I sailed with Everards non-federated fleet from 1984 to 1988 as Second Mate and Mate ... on the Farnese and Formality with Capt Paddy O'donnell of sailing barge fame ... and then on the Conformity and Commodity nice little "Cream dreams " they were like yachts very clean and smart . Sunday in port was job and knock paint the shipside . There was the famous Ch Eng called "Black Alec" or the " Black Knight" from Aberdeen ..what a character ! Good Company to work for and good crews.


----------



## Binnacle

Passed an Everard ship in the MSC, the master was a Stuart McGilvary from Linlithgow. Any one heard of him ?


----------



## tabnab44

*The Black Knight*



EBenarty said:


> I sailed with a Chief Engineer in Union Transport his name was Alex ??. He was ex Everards he came fom Aberdeen originally but moved to Droghada.
> I heard a few stories about him - Doing up a motor bike in his cabin etc. and another one was he was on his way from Aberdeen to join one of Freds coasters on his motor bike.When the rain got heavy he pulled into a cafe. In those days you were not required to wear protective clothing .He asked if they had any waterproofs which they did not. He spied a huge Kellogs cornflakes box and fitted around himself and got on his way !!
> On the way to the ship a police patrol car reported a motor bike speeding with a Kellogs Corn Flakes box driving , but they caught up with him at the ship. Luckily he got of with it because they had a sense of humour which you will not find today. Someone from Everards must know of him !!


Oh yes I sailed with Alec on the Farnese ...he was certainly a character and had many funny stories ...One was back in the early sixties he was on one of the three island cargo ships ... it was the middle of winter and the crew had been watching a Tv programme about UFO sightings around the Uk...So in the middle of the night the Alec donned the Silver Firemans Outfit from the BA gear and made his way up the bridge outside ladder ,stopped and tapped on the rear chartroom window as the Mate handed over the watch to the Second Mate over the dimly lit chart....He said he'd never seen such scared faces in his life..and both of them drop the tabs they had in their mouths and ran! Good old Alec they should make a film about him . Nothing wrong with Everards when I was there .. they were the British MNs best kept secret what a pity the time has passed and they are no more.(Thumb)


----------



## dohertymalcolm

good to see a mention of the yellow perils, never was on one ,but did a few trips on the audacity, and we always caught up with a yellow peril, somewhere along the coast, i got my job in the lamb bar,does anyone remember that?

mal digger doc


----------



## BillH

dohertymalcolm said:


> good to see a mention of the yellow perils, never was on one ,but did a few trips on the audacity, and we always caught up with a yellow peril, somewhere along the coast, i got my job in the lamb bar,does anyone remember that?
> 
> mal digger doc


Hi Malcolm,

Good to see a name from the past from home. Hope you enjoy the site.

Was talking to MBE George D the other evening but have not spoken to the Gulf Captain Bill for some time.

regards
Bill


----------



## Chris B

dohertymalcolm said:


> good to see a mention of the yellow perils, never was on one ,but did a few trips on the audacity, and we always caught up with a yellow peril, somewhere along the coast, i got my job in the lamb bar,does anyone remember that?
> 
> mal digger doc


Spent many a night out in the Lamb in the late seventies whilst sailing in the Alfred Everard, Joyce was the Landlady at the time,good beer then Crouches boat back to the buoys.I sailed in the Audacity too but maybe not the same one(1943 vintage ex Empire Audray).

Regard's
Chris B.


----------



## Eric Bennett

Signed on the Festivity 24th August 1953. Only lasted three weeks. Signed off 14th September 1953. A traumatic experience. Still have not got over it.
Regards
Eric


----------



## dontaylor1

*everard captain*



barney b said:


> Sailed on the Gillian Everard in 64 as cabin boy really enjoyed my time on her. Trips to the land of Free Love Sweden ,Gothenborg and up the lakes to Lidkoping, Scotland and Ireland. Memorable ocassion when skipper tried to tie up along side Radio Caroline in Irish sea, and he gave them some cigs and whiskey along with a list of requests for all the crew on board. They were still playing them an hour later. As you all will know they were named the Yellow Perils, as there was no Radar on board and this led to some hairy times in dense fog, especially one trip when we ended up in the middle of a naval exercise on way to Sweden. A Happy ship for me anyway. barney b. PS.The name of Captain looks like Thomsom, in my discharge book
> 
> I believe the Gillian Everard under new owners was sunk in the Iraq war when she did not stop for the American Navy, she was suspected of gun running.barney b


hi barney
the captain on the gillian , was he a scotsman if so i think it was capt john thomson who came relieving on the stability a really nice guy. he was one of the few masters of that time with freds that had a fgn ticket, he went to freds after sailing with gem line of glasgow. i was told he got the sack from freds for falling out with an antwerp pilot . 
don


----------



## barney b

Hi Dontaylor1,I think you are right the initial before is the letter J,so it must be John Thompson as you say. It is so long ago now I can't remember if he was a Scot. He was certainly easy going. As I said a happy ship,i paid off in Belfast and was sorry to leave her.
Regards Barney


----------



## dr1141

brunel24 said:


> Between about 1948 and 1951 we used to have our annual holiday in Charlestown, Cornwall. That was a small harbour, so small that the ships had to be warped round through a 90 degree turn to get them into the dock. I don't know what tonnage they were, but they were three islanders, and two names stick in my memory - one was Assiduity, and the other was Alacrity.


See this picture - fourth one down on page:

http://www.francisfrith.com/pageloader.asp?page=/shop/books/bookcontent.asp&isbn=1-85937-821-8


----------



## are39

anyone know of the PROWESS one of freds.Got one photo.
Carried edible oil.only 4 on the ship.
Captain taught me my quarter points,never forgot them.Also how to not vomit when him and the dog and me were in the 6ft wheelhouse,He smoked a foul pipe ,can still smell it.
Amazing seaman,knew every sandbank on the coast.


----------



## are39

gordon savage said:


> hi any one from the paddle steamer Medway queen l was on her in 1948 deck boy
> with cpt Horsham the best captain l ever sailed with served one season and got my discharge book' and then joined evarards as mess room boy 1948, soon got made up to ordenery seamen


was on the T.S.Arethusa and often saw the Medway queen pass with envy


----------



## magicred

My first boat fresh from Gravesend,was the Fred Everard in 1973.I was galley boy,I think the Captain's name was Brown.Mixed crew Glasgow cook couple of guys from Greenhithe,an ab from Stornoway.that crew was together for 7 months,we had some great times.One night we nearly got sunk at Greenhithe when an Argentine freighter scraped our side during dense fog on the Thames.Skipper was good with the pen too.


----------



## M. Moore

I sailed on Everards "Annonity" in the late 60's/ early 70, did one trip then on to bigger and better vessels. Are there any pictures of her?.


----------



## gordon savage

*ps medwayqueen*



are39 said:


> was on the T.S.Arethusa and often saw the Medway queen pass with envy


hi there yes we used to pass the arethusa four times a day and always admired you boys up in the rigging ,my father served his time on the arethusa before joining the royal navy all
the best Gordon


----------



## duquesa

*Everards -Yellow Perils*

{{was on the T.S.Arethusa and often saw the Medway queen pass with envy.}}

The "Medway Queen" is being TOTALLY rebuilt from scratch at this time in Abels yard in Bristol. I watch progress with interest daily.


----------



## m.davies343

Hi there
I sailed on 8 of Everards ships,though only 1 was a yellow peril and 1 ex yellow peril.In 1967-68, I was OS on Arduity (Capt.Des Chandler),The Duchess (Capt.B Seaman),Authority (Capt M Lee),Adaptity (Capt.Bob Golding)+Alignity (Capt.Jimmy Halsall).In 1975 EDH on Centurity(Capt Mike Parker)+Acclivity(Capt.Jimmy Millar).In 1980 I was EDH on Gillian Everard (Capt.M Lee).The company would always give you a job.I got my first one from their London office which was just off Fenchurch Street.Ive enjoyed reading all the posts as I remember a few of those mentioned.


----------



## yogi t

I joined"Seniority"in Dover summer of 62 as Supernumerary,I was a Worcester cadet at the time, Freds certainly looked after us in many ways.The Master was Capt Trethewy, the Mate was an older man that had been busted back from Master to Mate at some time I belive. At sea I kept watch wth the 2nd mate, I think he had failed his orals and was going to have another shot later that year, cant recall his name.The whole crew seemed to very happy and took a pride in their ship.
We sailed from Dover light ship to Antwerp load coke for Aalborg, then Flekkefjord to load newsprint back for Dover.
I was introduced to Danish beer by the 2nd mate also to some Stewardesses off the Danish ferries in Aarlborg !Having been to Hamburg with General Steam as 16 year old the previous summer I had been educated one might say.
Some of the memories are the Danish pilot taking the ship up to Aarlborg on the Arkas
Autopilot on the magnetic steering compass. I was later in UnionSteamShip Co no radars and not even an Arkas autopilot.Leaving Flekkifjord the agent ? or someone asked the old man about covering the pulp deckcargo and he assured them it would be done as we we went down the fjord.
It wasnt and with some heavy weather we ended up arriving in Dover with a list and I went up to the agents Hammonds with the old man , he noted protest- heavy weather damage and told them the covers had been taken off that morning to help dry the pulp out!!
After I left I subsequently heard that one of the ABs Jimmy I think, was bowled that night by a railway wagon and lost a leg.A sad ending to my summer holiday but Everards have always epitomised the dirty British coaster image, but very successful in their ventures.Sorry to see them swallowed up by Fishers
John


----------



## price

Hello John, Yogi T; I was an AB on the Seniority at the same, I remember you well, I think we met again briefly a couple of years later, on the top of a double decker bus in Commercial Road, I was studying for one of my tickets at the time.
Do you remember being moored on the town quay at Krageroe for a whole weekend. their regatta weekend, we had loudspeakers rigged up for the officials,judges etc. who used the ship as a judging platform. We painted the ships side and dressed ship for the occasion and they held a dance on the quay during the evenings.
The AB who lost his leg was Jimmy Coulson from Orkney, a great pity, a nice lad.
I have many more memories of my two times on the Seniority.
Bruce.


----------



## yogi t

Gidday Bruce
Good to see your post.We could well have met in Commercial Rd , I was at King Teds on a MAR course early 64.I was only there for the one trip so was not aboard in Krageroe.
I do recall that whisky was important currency in Norway at the time!! That low alcohol beer was terrible too.
Best wishes
John


----------



## price

Hello John; Yes 1964 would have been about right. I remember that you usually accompanied Capt. Trethewy ashore in the jolly boat, (both suitably attired of course,) and once there seemed to be a difference of opinion about who should board the jolly boat last.
Best wishes Bruce.


----------



## gearbox

I joined the Angularity in the summer of 1955 as galley/deckboy at greenhythe,by the time we had reached the estuary I had had rapid promotion to o/s.The reason given was the o/s we had refused to touch the wheel as he had never steered a ship before,as in fact neither had I had come fromT.S.Mercury where they had a simulator.I could also box the compass,but quarter points were another matter.However I got on quite well under watcfull eye of the mate.WE went into Blythe for coal and onto Dundee,then down to lay off of La havre where we were allowed to swim over the side but it was bloody freezing.Then up to Rueon across to Plymouth and back to Greenhythe where I payed off.This was my very first ship that I sailed on before I joined Stricts as a cadet deep sea.Fond memories.


----------



## malcolm doherty

Yea i was on the old audacity (tanker) rotterdam to cork, great little ship,
also did a few trips on the security, got that job on the pool prescot st.
asked the cook one day what,s for the sweet, and he gave us a milky bar wrapper still on it


----------



## eifion jones

Nairda59 said:


> Any of you Everards men remember a Capt Peacock, came from Palm Boats to finish off his days. His son is trying to find anyone who sailed with him or remembers anything about him. (no jokes about "are you being served" either)
> apparently Cpt Peacock left a wife and 2 kids in Glasgow and lived with a young lady in Grimsby - well - its one of the lads in Glasgow that is trying to find out more about the man.
> Any of you sailed with my uncle Donald Stewart did mostly timber runs to Norway if i remember rightly.


might be a little late with this , but I do remember a capt peacock on the actuality and apricity late 60s early seventies


----------



## eifion jones

Chris B said:


> Dear Robert,
> in 1991 I was permanent Chief Engineer on the Capacity. I'd been there approximately four years when I was asked to take the Short Sea Trader out new from the builders yard. What a great experience! We eventually signed articles on the 28th June 1991 in Hull. I stayed with the ship until February 1997 when I paid off in Belfast and retired owing to ill health (heart condition). The Master on the Capacity was Alan Watson and we still keep in touch today. Tony Brand was the commissioning Master on SST and he subsequently became a Liverpool Pilot. Peter Whitehouse was the last Master I sailed with.
> 
> Regards,
> I new Peter Whitehouse from Colchester well , sailed as chief with him on the apricity in the 70s , great skipper


----------



## dudley-ward

Jacktar1 said:


> Anyone around who sailed on the tanker 'Acclivity" with Capt. Dalton ???
> Cheers.....Glan


Sure do. the dental work and beany hat was something to behold. Was 2nd mate with him in 58 on Acclivity, the mate was McGintey. (Nickname.)


----------



## dudley-ward

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> I wonder if anyone remembers the name of the Master that lost his son overboard from one of the tankers. The lad was about twelve years old and went out on deck with the crew, painting and chipping. The deck crew went for smoko and thought the boy had gone on the bridge, when it was realised he was missing the ship was turned around and searched for him but no trace of him was found. The master finished up as a Trent pilot.
> 
> Regards Robert


William Smedley of the Asperity. I served with him after the incident in58 on the Asperity, he was a Hull man. The weather was not bad but fair roll and the ladders to the bridge lay fore aft and close to bulwarks. Bristol Channel has a fierce tide at times. The first Asperity not the flash one.


----------



## Lawson Short

jim barnes said:


> never sailed on everards or fredies as they where known but they where considered as tongue in cheak,,, for some reason? stories used to be they took anyone ready to sail regardless, sure it wasnt so but always seamed to be sniggered at by deepsea men,,Deck. (Thumb)


I once sailed as chief and my seconds was an ex yellow peril man. I was a bit put out to find that he didn't know what a fuel injector looked like!!


----------



## Mike Smith1945

*mv Seniority Yellow Peril*

My friend has a model of the Seniority Yellow Peril and is looking for a photo of it. If anyone could help it would be appreciated.


----------



## dudley-ward

Jacktar1 said:


> Anyone around who sailed on the tanker 'Acclivity" with Capt. Dalton ???
> Cheers.....Glan


G'Day Glan. Sailed as Daltons 2nd mate with 1st mate Kearns? in 58, I liked Dalton and his ways. At the time we ran from Coryton on the Thames.


----------



## DenisM

I sailed with Capt Dalton on Alignity and Ability in the late sixties, I was OS, I enjoyed sailing the coast and with him as Master


----------



## awateah2

dudley-ward said:


> G'Day Glan. Sailed as Daltons 2nd mate with 1st mate Kearns? in 58, I liked Dalton and his ways. At the time we ran from Coryton on the Thames.


I sailed with H.J. Kearns in 1961 when he was Master of the 'Aptity'
a good man. I believe he was an ex B.T.C. Apprentice.


----------



## robroberts

I worked for Everards from 1981 to 1987 . A good company to work for. Met some right characters.
Rob Roberts


----------



## DRL1962

*MV Suavity*

Joined the Suavity 13/11/80 in North Shields (Dry Dock) she was undergoing a fuel conversion. We then sailed from Blyth with a cargo of grain for Genoa Italy. Going down the east coast towards the channel the engine fuel system acted up, so the capt decided to sail into Harwich. About 300 to 400 yds from the quay, the engine cut out completely and we rammed the quay wall. Thought the ship was going to tip over. We eventually sailed onto Italy, but the trip was fraught with problems. Paid off on the 03/02/81 in St Nazaire, France. Ship was like a cork and threw up many a time. Happy days.


----------



## tony smith

The term "Yellow Perils" should only refer to vessels fitted with underpowered Newbury Diesel (Sirron) engines and not the whole of Everard's fleet.
Tony Smith
The Newbury Diesel Co Ltd


----------



## kauvaka

I thought the term referred to their hull colour.


----------



## Barrie Youde

#190

I'm with Tony at #189

The Yellow Perils as I remember them were both yellow-hulled and significantly under-powered (hence perilous) dry cargo carriers. When manoeuvring there were, realistically, only two speeds to use - dead-slow ahead and half-astern. They taught me much. 

In the 1970s, several quite fast coastal tankers appeared under the FTE flag. Their hulls were not black. They might have been yellow (or possibly grey, I cannot now remember accurately). But those fast tankers (Authority [Captain Mike Lee] was one, I think) were not Yellow Perils, nor anything like them. The tankers, as I recall, were bridge-control and about 14 knots.


----------



## tinlids

i knew a few freddy lads from selby.danny huges .trev richards..john pratt. bobby bicket. ken eggerton they was crew on the continunity and her sister centricity running out the b.o.c.m big bill hawe was usally the pilot.my self i sailed german coasters then british for anglo norden .towers.h.r. mitchell. all the best alex forsyth


----------



## Quantam Leap

Sailed on the Acuity '64, can't recall anything different from other coasters except having to go into the chain locker to stow the anchor cable.


----------



## tony smith

*Supremity*

Re-named Celtic Crusader, then Korimu ... had anyone else noted she had a starring role in a shipyard scene, in the 2006 Film "Miami Vice". Not withstanding all the bullets, she was finally scuttled of Florida in 2007.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Anyone sail with a mate by the name of Brannigan? In Freddie's navy of course


----------



## Patrick A Lee

Keltic Star said:


> If we had an Everards section, no one would believe us. But seriously, there must be a whole bunch of us out there.
> Bob


yes I was one of them,on the Audacity in 29/10/51
Akinity 02/04/52
Sonority 20/06/53
I would like a photo of any of them 
Patrick


----------



## Dickyboy

Though not directly related to the Yellow Perils, this might be of interest to Everard men.... https://www.gov.uk/maib-reports/par...amborough-head-scotland-with-1-person-injured.

The photo is mine.


----------



## oca999

Sailed on the Assurity 1967...as radio officer


----------



## gadgee

Patrick

Sonority here =

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...tle/m-vsonority26amp-3b-m-votter-bank/cat/517


----------



## eifion jones

sailed on the Centricity for a couple of years as Chief Engineer , my last ship in Everards Tommy Willis was the Skipper , a great guy and a fine seaman


----------



## 436lcp

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Anyone sail with a mate by the name of Brannigan? In Freddie's navy of course


I sailed for many years with Peter Brannigan, he was permanent mate on the Leicesterbrook with me and then the new Senioruty until i left Everards in 97 to go back to Bank Line. he retired the next year and is still well and living near Doncaster.

Lester Pink


----------



## waylands lad

plasma said:


> Sailed on the Singularity in 1957. The skipper was Harold Waddens. Mainly coal Goole to Poole


Captain Waddens.. met him in '75 he was in charge of the Penelope which tied up against the Seniority looked brand spanking new! He often said to me 'Hello hero, have a banana' and then of coarse would offer me a banana.


----------



## waylands lad

Henry G Perry said:


> Saied with Ron Martin on Sagacity and Similarity. One of tne nicest person i ever met. I do not know what happened to him Henry G Perry


Did Ron Martin have curly hair and a moustache?


----------



## bysteve

Sailed on Severity as AB late 1972. Happy days. I remember we used to watch Virginia Wade playing tennis on the little portable black & white telly in the messroom. Only thing I disliked was the 4 on 4 off sea watches.


----------



## dozukime

Nairda59 said:


> Any of you young boys out there got your story's of the yellow perils.
> Does anyone know why that colour was chosen - the real story that is.
> My version is that Gillian was asked to choose a colour and that was how it happened - surely that cant be the answer?
> 
> Can we have an "Everards" section in the shipping line section.
> Come on boys lets hear what your thoughts are.


Going on the reputation of "Everards", they must have purchased a lot of dangerous yellow paint!


----------



## michael hooper

Bridie said:


> *Yellow Perils*
> 
> Anyone else sail on any of *Freddy's Yellow Perils*?
> 
> I was on the MV Speciality in 1966.
> 
> Skipper used to stop half wayacross the Irish Sea while everyone fished for mackerel, but there was never a cut in how much was deducted for grub!!
> 
> Broke my ribs falling into Cork harbour(Smoke) and was paid off in Goole (now there was a well named port!)


i was on the astrality and also one of the yellow perils the grit a tanker main base fawley


----------



## bysteve

Bridie said:


> *Yellow Perils*
> 
> Anyone else sail on any of *Freddy's Yellow Perils*?
> 
> I was on the MV Speciality in 1966.
> 
> Skipper used to stop half wayacross the Irish Sea while everyone fished for mackerel, but there was never a cut in how much was deducted for grub!!
> 
> Broke my ribs falling into Cork harbour(Smoke) and was paid off in Goole (now there was a well named port!)


I was on Severity as EDH in 1972. Skipper was Estonian.


----------



## HOBBSI

are39 said:


> anyone know of the PROWESS one of freds.Got one photo.
> Carried edible oil.only 4 on the ship.
> Captain taught me my quarter points,never forgot them.Also how to not vomit when him and the dog and me were in the 6ft wheelhouse,He smoked a foul pipe ,can still smell it.
> Amazing seaman,knew every sandbank on the coast.


Yes i am looking for as much info as i can get on the Prowess as ny father served on it and would like to know as much about her as possoble


----------

